# How to install the Code::Blocks IDE on FreeBSD 8?



## rhyous (Jan 23, 2010)

*How to install the Code::Blocks IDE on FreeBSD 8?*



> Ok, so some developers are completely happy and content coding without an Integrated Development Environment (IDE), but I really like IDEs and think they provide a lot of ways to improve development speed and efficiency. I never have been able to get into vim or emacs though if you are into it, thatâ€™s cool for you, just doesnâ€™t work for me.
> 
> So lets install the Code::Blocks IDE on FreeBSD and compile an application or two.
> 
> ...


----------

